# Converter for Ligero FP



## Dan_F (Mar 15, 2008)

I just finished my first fountain pen, and went to load it with one of Lou's squeeze style converters, but it wont fit inside the nib- the metal covering or the converter won't let it seat. So I tried a Schmidt twist converter from a CSUSA kit, and while it fits into the nib assembly, it won't fit into the end cap, and is too long for the barrel. Has anyone found a converter that will work with Ligero's? Will the same problem exist with El Grande and Churchills? Thanks

Dan


----------



## Buzz (Mar 15, 2008)

Just tried one of Lou's long converters in an El Grande and it fitted without problem.


----------



## JC_UAH (Mar 15, 2008)

Do you have more than one of Lou's squeeze converters?  If so, try another.  I bought a dozen of Lou's converters and love them.  However, one of the converters had a slight molding flaw where the metal outer shell joins the plastic inner liner and wouldn't seat properly on the nib of a CSUSA kit.  The clearance between the nib section and the converter is pretty tight.

Just for clarification, I'm not complaining about the quality of Lou's converters.  Matter of fact I mentioned it to Lou and apparently I was the first to have this problem with one of the squeeze converters.  It might also be associated with the nib section from the kits.

Jeff


----------



## Dan_F (Mar 15, 2008)

Well, I tried a few others, and none of them fit. The metal jacket comes too far up toward the neck, so that the converter won't seat properly on the section. I tried it with an unassembled Churchill kit as well, and while it seated a little better, just barely enough to keep it from falling off, I wouldn't have a lot of confidence that it wouldn't come undone and make a mess.

I did take a converter to the grinder, and ground off a little of the metal jacket, enough to seat snugly, but it is pretty ugly, not something I'd want to sell. 

I'm still curious about what others have found, and if there are any converters out there that will fit without modification. 

Dan


----------

